# 2nd light on 20G w/Finnex Planted+?



## Loneract (Oct 13, 2014)

(Apologies in advance for another recommended light post. I couldn't find one in my searches quite like this.)

I have a tall (16") 20G planted aquarium that's been going strong with easy swords and such. But now I've added pressurized CO2!

I want to grow some mid and foreground plants and I just put in a selection to see which ones grow well. Dwarf baby tears, hair grass, some others.

I have a 24" Finnex Planted+ which is great, but I'm worried I might want a bit more light and maybe a different spectrum. I think another Planted + might be too much light and too expensive.

The tank came with a hood holding a 18" flouresent and reading here is sounds like I could use it and go with a Zoo Med Flora Sun bulb?

I'm looking for a sub $40 US light that will complement the Planted + if possible. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

20 Gallon longs are pretty short, the area under your light will be in the 90-100 PAR range, while 6" off center will be 30-40. This is based off some PAR tests that I did on my 36" Finnex planted + a while back. That might not scale 100% to a smaller light, but it should be close enough.

Zoo Med's 5000k bulb, I think its the one you mention, complements the finnex planted + really well. I ran this combo on my 40G breeder for a while. I probably would not add another light as powerful as the Finnex to your setup, something with medium intensity and a warmer color would be my choice. No reason you can't try the light that came with your hood, depending on the quality of reflector that it has it in you might not be gaining much. Does it have a polished reflector for the bulb and what kind of light is it (T8, T5, etc.).

You can buy stand alone cheap T5HO lights from lots of horticulture shops online. One brand you often see is called SunBlaster and they have a cheapo reflector you can add on. Total is around $20-30 and they are not bad. Will it generate the same PAR as a bulb from an expensive T5HO? No way because it uses a smaller ballast that doesn't drive a T5HO to its fullest. In your case, that is probably perfect. I would put the Finnex more toward the front of the tank where you need more penetration and stick a sunblaster, or similar, T5HO in the back. There are LED offerings that are in your price range, but I don't think they are going to give you the warmer spectrum to balance the Finnex.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I think your going to be playing a tight balancing act here. The swords are not a light demanding plant and will be near the surface shading what is on the bottom. Therefore the plants on the bottom need to have less of a light need than the sword plants. 

Yes any Flora light or even 6,500K florescent bulb could be used to give you a slight boast in your total light.


----------



## Loneract (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks both, just the info I was looking for. It's the "tall" 20G, but I get your points. I'll try the T8 hood for now I have and keep an eye out for a good T5. 

I like the idea of putting the Finnex toward the front - - makes sense. I'll keep the swords trimmed and maybe replace them if they are shading too much.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

What pops into my mind is a strip made with DIY LED's that are running 40 degree lenses. This along the front of the tank will allow you to focus that light on your substrate with the sword plants in the back behind these lights only getting a small amount of the additional light. 

With a 20 gallon tall tank your talking only a 24" strip with 6 neutral white LED's. Dependent on your driver selection this could range anywhere up to an added 30 watts. However I'd use 700 ma drivers on this strip which would drop it to some place around 15 watts total. Cost should be around $70.00.


----------



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

I make T8s (4 ft flourescent tube size) with LEDs if anyone is interested.


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Why not just try out the plants and see if it grows, if its going downhill then maybe yes add another finnex...but try the light first so you dont waste money.

If you do plan on using two fixtures of finnex it might be a overkill so plan on using co2 and maybe sone timers so you can adjust it.


----------

